# Eclipse Sourcecode



## schalentier (19. Mrz 2012)

Hallo, ich moechte gerade Sonar evaluieren und wollte dazu mal den Quellcode von IntelliJ IDEA und den von Eclipse Java da reinladen.

Auf den Seiten von Jetbrains gibts ein Tarball vom letzten Build, inkl. des Quelltextes. Leider finde ich nix vergleichbares fuer Eclipse.

Irgendwann landet man immer auf dieser Seite: Eclipse Project

Und dort funktioniert leider keiner der Links :-(

Direkt aus den tausenden Repos auszuchecken wird mir glaub ich viel zu aufwendig. Hat irgendwer ne Idee? Gibts vielleicht ein build.xml oder so, welches den Quelltext aus den entsprechendes CSV/Git Repos laed und uebersetzt? Oder wie wird ein Eclipse Build erstellt?


----------



## Gast2 (19. Mrz 2012)

Lass dir mal den "CVS Repositories" View einblenden. Da steht (zumindest bei mir) schon das repository für den eclipse source code drin. Ansonsten findest du hier noch ein paar Infos:
CVS Howto - Eclipsepedia

Ums auschecken kommste dann allerdings nicht drumrum


----------



## Sonecc (19. Mrz 2012)

Compare Eclipse Packages

Dort kannst du sehen, in welcher Distribution welcher Sourcecode enthalten ist.
So ist z.B. in der Modelling oder in der Classic Version einiges an Sourcecode enthalten.

[EDIT]Über die View "Plugins" kannst du übrigens auch alle vorhandenen Source-Projekte importieren[/EDIT]


----------



## schalentier (19. Mrz 2012)

Ach Schade, ich wollt doch nur den Sourcecode fuer Eclipse fuer Java Entwickler. Also inkl. der Plugins, sonst wird man doch wahnsinnig, wenn ich jetzt die Repos alle manuell raussuchen muss, von den Plugins, die in dem entspr. Eclipse Packet drinnen sind. 

Weiss hier vielleicht jemand, wie der Build fuer ein komplettes Eclipse Packet ablaeuft? Ich kann mir grad nicht vorstellen, dass es keine Automatisierung dafuer gibt - oder doch nich?


----------



## maki (19. Mrz 2012)

Lade dir die RCP Version von Eclipse runter, da sind die Sourcen als bundles dabei, deswegen ist die auch so groß


----------

